# Patchwork Company -OOC Conversation Thread



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Greetings one and all, I've established this thread as a place for folks both currently in and not currently engaged in the RP Patchwork Company: Legion of Lone Survivors to talk, ask questions, discuss the game, plot and generally do all the things I'd like to keep out of the recruitment thread (which I would prefer to keep with major announcements and character sheets.

So have fun guys.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Just watch, the dice gods are going to smile upon Praxus and you'll all end up with a Penal Legionaire as your sergeant.

On the topic of squad sgt..._Scythes touches his nose_.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rather have Hastus, revenge driven psycopath that he is, as sergeant than Praxus


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I love that you guys are campaigning to be promoted to sergeant, :rofl:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'd love to see one of the vostroyan first born as a sargent. big fur hat and all.
and yes, for more reasons than the silly hat and hazard mask.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

blasted double posting work computers....
on a different note, for reasons i cant mention, i now wait diligently for the commissar to post.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Posting....

Post is up, sorry about length but you know how the intro always is......


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

A new Sergeant eh? Well start grovelling boys, the best boot licker gets the job! :wink:

@DasOmen, Jumping from pole to pole has to be against regulations (as hilarious as the image is).


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

pole to pole? surely there are other objects betwene him and his destination... concrete walls, boxes, rather fat oafs i mean ogrins... vehicles.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah Das, the grapnel jumping is kinda extreme. I mean if a commissar saw you doing that he would probably shoot first ask questions later. I'm not the GM so it's not my decision, just posting my opinion.

Edit: I'm gonna go to the medical tent. Also wouldn't Jackinator's character have gone straight there as he is a medic?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's more or less like other regimental things. for example the krieg's mask, allowing them into hazardous areas, or the grave chutes used by the drop troops, how they hover over the ground for a few seconds despite falling at terminal volicity and then just kinda touch down unharmed.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not talking about the lasso, I'm talking about swinging from lamposts like some damned lunatic


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Man raises a good point.
Anywho gentlemen, he last fellow I'm waiting for is BrendXB, then I can start doing mini updates, if I havent heard from him by tommorrow, then he won't get the change to join somone else's mini update and will have to be stuck either going somewhere else or staying in the tent.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Welp, looks like Brend is not going to join in any of the mini updates. So he'll either have to stay in the tent of strike off on his own.
I'll have mini updates for each of you shortly.

EDIT: sickness permitting.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Mini updates are up for you guys, Brendxb, if you're reading this, the reason you don't have one is because I haven't heard from you since you submitted your character. Please let me know if you're still in this, otherwise we will just pass you by.

Also, everyone, I wanted to find out, is the color highlighting helping anyone? Do you want me to keep doing it? Or should I simply remove it?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's helping me some, rather enjoy it.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I too quite enjoy them. It makes picking out names, places etc very easy that would otherwise be lost in a wall of text.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok good, then in that case I'll keep highlighting things. When should I expect to see you guys doing your posts?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

me and the commissar, err the commissar and i, i should have said, are working on our posts currently emperor. i shall await his order and then follow his lead.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I should have mine up tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Post is up...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent... *rubs his hands together, touches the fingertips to one another and chuckles evilly*
You have no idea of the evil plans I have for you!
MUWHAHWAWAHWAHWAH!
*milks the giant cow*
(on an aside note, this scenery is delicious, would you guys like some?)


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Thought you would get a kick out of that nick! :biggrin:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, since I am thinking about it. Some feedback would be nice.

What do you guys think about the RP thus far? Seem promising? Enjoying the quality of the updates? Think the mini update system will work out for you all? Or would you prefer that I state everything in the original post rather than spreading things out throughout the week? Anyone catching the oblique references to the original Patchwork?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

and my post is up. 

and i'm liking the mini updates. it helps things have a sort of constant flow feel to them. 

and yup, rather enjoying the references nick.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

DasOmen, this isn't the first time I've brought this up and probably won't be the last. Why on earth do all your characters speak like fething orks?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

actually that's not orkish accent. that's a German accent. the best way to convey that via RP is this way

S=Z
TH=D
W=V
Y=J

it's not that he speaks like a ork, it's he has a accent that is rather prevalent.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, sorry my bad. Just it tends to be awkward reading it


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ah yes, it's intentional if that makes any sense. i'd be doing the same thing if i was playing a character with a russian type accent or a english accent, even canadian.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Ja das ist gut!

As for feedback i personally think your updates are of a much higher calibre this time Nick, and everyone's getting some attention. Keep it up!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

An English accent? You wouldn't have to change any spelling at all for an English accent, especially considering that this is the English language


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

actualy i would just need to change how words are placed for a english accent. and by english i mean proper british accent. english as a base has no accent but british, american, and then the diolects there of have other sub accents.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

What is this a language arts class or a roleplay thread?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Angel Encarmine said:


> What is this a language arts class or a roleplay thread?


Simple, the answer is neither, this is an off topic conversation thread for a roleplay thread.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Simple, the answer is neither, this is an off topic conversation thread for a roleplay thread.



Well played, sir... Well played....


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

this is actually me waiting for the commissar to post again so we can start interrogating the people as they haven't started complaining about a friendly argument being broken up yet. then again with so many broken faces all i assume we'll be getting is gurgling muffled sounds of pain.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought we were waiting for next update...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well it's a max of 4 posts between updates between people. my only concern is we've only completed one part of the update, we stopped the fight. we haven't attempted interrogation yet.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my bad didnt know you wanted to interrogate them this update, i will have a post up later


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Edit it into your posts, trying to keep down on unnecessary natter.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

on the feedback front i've been incredibly impressed. Been keeping a lazy eye on the threads and cant deny a twinge of regret at not begging to allow the resurrection of my previous charactor.

The updates have been of immensely superior quality to the original, really do keep it up, i'm very very impressed, you have alot of flavoured npc's that can only grow through interaction and the beginning of a story line that offers everyone something to do, which was the flaw in your old rp. You have some really tasty npc's that can only grow as people interact with them as well which I'm really excited about.

Just remember that your probably going to have people drop out, it nearly always happens so keep your head up when you do, I'm sure this will be excellent, I'm certainly going to keep an eye out.

Keep it up boys.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you Deathbringer for your kind words 

I've always hoped that making interesting characters was one of my fortes.

Making more interesting updates has become considerably easier with a group where more of the people are more actively involved (thanks guys, you're beautiful) and where it's a bit smaller and easier to control.

As for bringing back Alexis, well recruitment will open up again a few more times, and should anyone drop out that's a spot right there as you said.

So thanks once again for the compliment.

As for the rest of you, back to work write-slaves!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

So... am I waiting on more stuff from you guys? Or are you all waiting for a update?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm errr waiting on everyone else....


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

instead of posting again, i just edited in my part to my second post omen.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

*raises a finger as if to protest*.... cant see a damn thing in this helmet.... TECHPRIEST! TECHPRIEST.... where'd that blasted techpriest go... *THWACK* who turned the techpriest into a pole?...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Your waiting on me


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if anyone's looking for more brain numbing accents, my edit of my last post is up


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought we were waiting on an update. /shrugs


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I think we're waiting on Santaire and brendxb right now.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

I posted up on the 1st page, I figured that considering I missed the first one I'll just go on the second one. If there's a problem with this I can edit my post.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Brend, you missed the chance to go to any of the other places, your options are; Go anywhere that wasn't covered in the mini update, stay in the tent, and describe what you did on the way to the tent.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

in the words of my cat wanting in my door....


MEAOW!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

MEAOW? Surely you mean MEOW


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

nah he drags it on.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, ok, since I can see you guys are waiting, I'll try to have something up by Sunday evening.
Sound good for everyone? Or does anyone need more time?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Just keeping everyone in the loop, got hit sideways by a big pile of work and have to catch up, will post an update ASAP, hopefully Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

And tuesday has arrived.....:grin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

is it bad i didn't even know what day it was today? that my phone rang and i realized "hey, i need to go to work".


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I spent the whole day yesterday thinking it was friday. I was most disappointed to find out it wasn't.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I know that feeling, gonna try and have an update up, but I do have some things to catch up on, and may have to push this back to Wednesday (who knew the most homework I would get this year would be from a basic drawing class?)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

_*IT's
WENSDAY!
GUYS!

*_​


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry I couldn't get anything up last night, servers were down and I couldn't get onto Heresy, so unfortunately it took the update with it, but I will have an update by the end of today, this I swear!

Also, Brend? Much better, your character is actually getting me interested in him.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> _*IT's
> WENSDAY!
> GUYS!
> 
> *_​


Wednesday* :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

this is an intresting one. now to concider what kind of vehicles are avalable... oh god hijack a baneblade. think you only need one or two to drive, the rest are for guns. so he cant shoot anything but hey, the term fucking huge comes to mind. can see it now, the commissar hanging off the side screaming the classic line of drive me closer. that or standing on the barrel like captain morgan.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah... probably should have specified. The options you have to commandeer, (and you only can do so if the Commissar does, since he has Commissarial authority, and you do not,) are a Chimera, Salamander, and potentially one Leman Russ, Mars Alpha pattern.
If you choose any of those you'll have to tell me either here or via PM before you update so I can tell you what you need to know.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i vote for the russ... surprised there's no walkers available.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah just read this, definitely thinking about the russ hahahaha


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I highly doubt you would wanna take a cargo lifter from the other side of the compound when you have a perfectly good main battle tank to get your grubby mitts on.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely going to hijack a russ


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm beginning to think this was a bad idea...>.>


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> I'm beginning to think this was a bad idea...>.>


whats wrong with giving us a russ?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Think about that statement, Mr. I-made-a-drunkard-commissar-last-time-around.

Nah, I'm mostly teasing, though I do foresee you lot causing a great deal of havoc in the future.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Think about that statement, Mr. I-made-a-drunkard-commissar-last-time-around.
> 
> Nah, I'm mostly teasing, though I do foresee you lot causing a great deal of havoc in the future.


point taken.... :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Well I highly doubt you would wanna take a cargo lifter from the other side of the compound when you have a perfectly good main battle tank to get your grubby mitts on.


dont tempt me, i could fling the boxes of uplifting primers at the enemy


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> dont tempt me, i could fling the boxes of uplifting primers at the enemy


That's a commisarial offense and could get you shot.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

educating heretics on why they're heretics is an offence if said education also ends heretics life in bliffull irony that they're killed by a good book?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It may be punishable by shooting him, but what if he makes sure there are no commissars nearby so that he can do whatever he likes


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> educating heretics on why they're heretics is an offence if said education also ends heretics life in bliffull irony that they're killed by a good book?


I think calling the Uplifting Primer "A good book" is being a bit generous.

But it's considered an offense because it's referred to as "Giving access to information to the enemy."

Yes it's complete bullshit, but so is most of what's in the primer.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

A 3 page list of instructions on how to polish your boots properly :laugh:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Yopu guys have an update up, what are you all waiting for? Is every single on of you waiting for the weekend?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm waiting till tommorow. Will have a post by Sunday


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

ill have my update up tomorrow


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i was actualy just waiting for the commissar to post.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, good men.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Well there is my post, included brendxb and omen in it like we talked about in pm. Have at it gentlemen


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, I've got to borrow a joke here;

*In the voice of the Narrator/DM from Dragonstrike*

"HA! Now you're working together!

Wait, did I just make that joke?

God I feel old.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Gentlemen? I'm waiting for responses from you...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

is it bad i just got home round a hour ago from work?


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

soz, been having trouble with heresy for a while but it seems to be working again so I'll try and have my update done soon.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

So... gentlemen, am I going to be seeing posts from any of you soon? Waiting on you guys.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i blaim mass effect


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

so what no one is posting anymore?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Waiting for you gentlemen to get back to me. Is anyone's interest held here?

Because if I'm not going to be getting any replies, then I can just declare the RP dead now.

ARE YOU ALL STILL INTERESTED?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

intrested. i'l be posting hopefully when i get on my lunch break today. if it's not half hour lunches that is.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

come on guys


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

posted guys, sorry it took so long. i recomend we start pestering everyone else who hasnt yet! for the emperor we keep this RP alive!


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry I've had my exams for the past few weeks with my bro but it seems to be over and I'll try and have my post up soon
PS; I'm still uber interested in the rp!!! :biggrin:


OK posted mine up I haven't had a chance to go through (paragraphs so I'll take care of that soon)


----------

